# Puppy worn out after a few marks :)



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

He's cute.


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

Its a she L) https://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=1035398


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Nice looking pup. I think she will find her second wind soon, then her 3rd, 4th, 5th.......


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

SRW said:


> Nice looking pup. I think she will find her second wind soon, then her 3rd, 4th, 5th.......


She is non stop 24/7. She really needs adult supervision, she will jump off tables,couches, porches etc. She has no fear. She is on the smaller size for 3 months but she is extremely fast. Our 2 yr old Golden has been very tolerable of her. We definitely have had our hands full. She is a little marker so far, its funny you say mark and her little ears pop up and she looks all around.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

She sounds great, pretty girl.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Sounds like she will become the kind of competitive dog you want and also she's cute.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> She is non stop 24/7. She really needs adult supervision, she will jump off tables,couches, porches etc. She has no fear. She is on the smaller size for 3 months but she is extremely fast. Our 2 yr old Golden has been very tolerable of her. We definitely have had our hands full. She is a little marker so far, its funny you say mark and her little ears pop up and she looks all around.


Sound like the kind of girl my Jake would take an interested in.


----------



## myluckypenny (Nov 29, 2016)

She's adorable! I saw that they posted Freddie's next planned breeding and that is going to be an insane litter (breeding to Stanley)!


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

I saw that, I like the mixture better I think with Otter because of his dam Laney as she was littermates to Ranger mixed with Stanley.A lot go in those lines. We will see


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

Are you referring to Thunderstruck's Like No Otter? A good friend of mine has an Otter x Nora from Thunderstruck, which is why "Otter" caught my attention. She is part of a national SAR team and is training him for that.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

She's a cutie, and it sounds like she will keep things interesting at your house this winter! I see by your signature that she will have some big shoes to fill in the future. Do you train your dogs yourself or are they sent out? Whenever I see someone has been a Lab person, I always wonder about how they became interested in working with Goldens or vice versa. I hope you will share your journey with your girl here, more stories and photos. I will be very interested for sure on how you manage to stay a step ahead of her


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> She is non stop 24/7. She really needs adult supervision, she will jump off tables,couches, porches etc. She has no fear. She is on the smaller size for 3 months but she is extremely fast. Our 2 yr old Golden has been very tolerable of her. We definitely have had our hands full. She is a little marker so far, its funny you say mark and her little ears pop up and she looks all around.


A two year old and a baby puppy ... maybe, just maybe, you'll maintain your sanity!  

I look forward to your updates on her! 
There have been a few other really strong field litters in the latter part of 2019, so 2021 should be a great year for Derby Goldens!

Good luck with her and have fun (I know you will),

FTGoldens


----------



## Edward Lee Nelson (Jan 2, 2017)

FT Golden’s, I totally love puppies and doing the basics, teaching and watching them learn, this little bugger has a lot of alpha in her though so she will be challenging. Have a great new year.


----------



## FTGoldens (Dec 20, 2012)

Edward Lee Nelson said:


> ... this little bugger has a lot of alpha in her though so she will be challenging. Have a great new year.


Ha! You'll have your hands full! 

Not too long ago, I had a very alpha girl ... and you are quite familiar with her pedigree  ... she was really something else to deal with! It took me quite a while to figure out how to deal with her! But, as you know, in the end it all worked out pretty well for us.

Have a Happy New Year!!!

FTGoldens


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

FTGoldens said:


> Ha! You'll have your hands full!
> 
> Not too long ago, I had a very alpha girl ... and you are quite familiar with her pedigree  ... she was really something else to deal with! It took me quite a while to figure out how to deal with her! But, as you know, in the end it all worked out pretty well for us.
> 
> ...


Don't you love the challenge?


----------



## thomas&betts (May 13, 2014)

Nice!! And razor sharp teeth to go with her cute exterior ?


----------

